# my free wallpapers



## wesd (Mar 9, 2009)

I created a page on my site offering free wallpapers hoping that it would draw some traffic to my site.  Can you guys check it out and let me know what you think?  All comments will be apreaciated.
my main site is photosbywesley.com, and my wallpaper page is photosbywesley.com/wallpaper/wallpaper.html .
Pease
Wes


----------

